# Anyone hear anything about Worldchannels?



## tkcheng (Oct 16, 2006)

www (dot) worldchannels (dot) tv


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

"A launch date is planned for August 2006."

Maybe they're behind schedule, or maybe they just never got it together.

I thought Darkman's post about tvext.tv looked interesting, and similar. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67450


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe.. 

I posted about them over a year ago:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=45239

Looks like it's a Dead End .. by the looks of it


----------

